# ADA studio Japan



## Stefan Koster (28 Mar 2011)

I visited the ADA studio (Amano Takashi ) in Japan were i made this short film. I'm still editing the full movie.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1BWBEfW2 ... ata_player

Greetings,

Stefan Koster
www.pro-koi.nl


----------



## Graeme Edwards (28 Mar 2011)

Nice video and nice track to boot. 

One day, I will visit the ADA palace.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Steve Smith (28 Mar 2011)

Hey Stefan.  Thanks for the fantastic video!  It was good to chat to you on the UKAPS stand yesterday.  Glad you came to check out the forum/society


----------



## wolfsberg (28 Mar 2011)

Lovely video Stefan!  When did you go to Niigata?  I was planning on going out there next year but I think I'll have to put it off for a couple of years due to the tragic events in Japan.  Niigata is only about 150km from Fukushima on the map... I wonder was there any damage done to the studio?


----------



## Stefan Koster (31 Mar 2011)

I'm at niigata two to five times a year to select the koi for my shop. I always visit the ada galary . Niigata is fine. No harm at this point. 


Stefan Koster
www.pro-koi.nl


----------



## Antoni (31 Mar 2011)

Thanks for sharing! I would love to have the chance visiting Japan, so often!

Great video, cant wait for the full version!


----------

